# Guess the dog breed



## SquarePeg (Jun 2, 2020)

Our Harlie’s doggie dna test results are in. A true mutt.  Anyone care to guess the mix of 6+ breeds?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2020)

100% dog; beyond that, who cares?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 2, 2020)

tirediron said:


> 100% dog; beyond that, who cares?



move along


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 100% dog; beyond that, who cares?
> ...


Nope... won't.  Can't make me!


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 2, 2020)

Gotta be some siamese in there


----------



## snowbear (Jun 2, 2020)

dalmatian, beagle, lab (pick one), whippet, snicker, and doodle.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2020)

Jack Russel Terror, Damnation, Catahooligan, and three more.  What do I win?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 2, 2020)

No Dalmatian.  No Jack Russell.  No Cata... no whippet.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jun 2, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Our Harlie’s doggie dna test results are in. A true mutt.  Anyone care to guess the mix of 6+ breeds?
> 
> View attachment 192579 View attachment 192580 View attachment 192581 View attachment 192582 View attachment 192583 View attachment 192584




Border Collie, Australian Shepherd, McNabb, Kelpie?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2020)

Super mutt! Lol... adorable. Looks like a fun dog!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 3, 2020)

My keen K9 instincts tell me it's a mix of Australian shepherd, Australian cattle dog, mutt, boxer, pyrenees, beagle, border collie and Labrador retriever.

Nice set and a very good looking dog. BTW, mutts are the best.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2020)

I def would have guessed lab mix but not any of the others. Cute puppy dog.


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2020)

Very surprised that there is no Dalmatian in there because of her unique spots.   I would also have offered up Husky because of her strong build and blue eyes.  

And I would have struck out completely!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2020)

Well I got the Lab/s & Beagle for 25%.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2020)

tirediron said:


> 100% dog; beyond that, who cares?


Just like to point out that so far, I'm the only person who's nailed it exactly


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 5, 2020)

very adorable pup.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2020)

tirediron said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 100% dog; beyond that, who cares?
> ...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 6, 2020)

tirediron said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 100% dog; beyond that, who cares?
> ...



You can never be right if you don’t take a stand.


----------

